# Purple tulip help? Not spawning



## Aaryana (May 2, 2020)

Hi, all, I’ve read multiple articles and FAQs on flower breeding and searched but I can’t figure out why I’m not getting purple tulips. I bred orange tulips from red and yellow that were grown from seeds. I’ve placed the orange tulips in a diamond pattern and water them daily for over a week. It even rained a couple times. I have not gotten any purple tulips. Black tulips occasionally spawn and yellow tulips frequently spawn. I have all the orange tulips in a fenced area so they aren’t trampled and there are no other flowers around. What am I doing wrong? How can I get purple? Thanks!


----------



## Shyria (May 2, 2020)

Could you send a picture of your setting to help us understand maybe?
Purple tulips have a 12,5% chance of spawning, while black are at 25%. Might just be some bad luck...
Are you sure the fence isn't too close and there's plenty of space for offsprings?
Maybe try the turtle pattern, it's what works best for me for getting hybrids when parents have the same colour.

Also, having people from the outside water your flowers increases chances, I'd suggest you give that a try


----------



## Aaryana (May 2, 2020)

Yes I’ll try to get a picture. There’s a space between fence and flowers. I think that’s ok. Thanks for reply!


----------



## Leela (May 2, 2020)

It took me a long time to get purple tulips but I eventually got them from orange. Once I had two purple tulips it became very easy to get them to reproduce together so now I almost have too many. It sounds like you're doing the right thing so if you just keep trying it should work out!


----------



## Darkure (May 2, 2020)

It took me a while to get purple tulips as well.  It sounds like you're doing it right, just keep at the watering.  I finally got my first purple hyacinth today after weeks of trying!


----------



## jokk (May 2, 2020)

just be patient! purple tulips tend to take a while


----------



## voltairenism (May 2, 2020)

Hybrids are quite a puzzle! Yesterday I got one spawing from a field with only red and yellow tulips  Basically you need to cross breed tulips until you get some with very specific genetics that will raise your chances. They can spawn from your setup, but the changes are low. 

Here is a guide if want to try making other combinations:








						ACNH Advanced Flower Genetics
					

ACNH Flower Genetics Guide By Paleh  Update: Thanks to data mining from Aeter (Aeter#9823 on Discord), we now know the genes of all the New Horizon flower species! Huge thanks for getting this info! This guide has been updated with all the new gene data for all species.  Animal Crossing New Horiz...




					docs.google.com
				




It's a little complicated, but after you get the hang of it, it's fun ^^


----------



## Lazaros (May 2, 2020)

i didn't even breed for them to begin with, actually. 
they just popped up one day between my black tulips and now i have a few! if you'd like, i can help you out! <3


----------



## Aaryana (May 2, 2020)

Lazaros said:


> i didn't even breed for them to begin with, actually.
> they just popped up one day between my black tulips and now i have a few! if you'd like, i can help you out! <3


Really? That would be awesome! I need them for a craft I want to do. 

Thanks everyone. It sounds like the odds just have NOT been in my favor.


----------



## Aaryana (May 2, 2020)

Here’s a pic of my garden. Suggestions for better spawn rate are appreciated.


----------



## moonbell (May 2, 2020)

You might want to experiment with other layout ideas! And as someone else said, having visitors water your flowers does increase your breeding chances. Good luck and happy gardening!









						Optimized ACNH Hybrid Recipes + Layouts
					

Introduction Backwardsn’s Optimized ACNH Hybrid Recipes. Yet another doc of hybrid recipes, with a twist: each recipe was discovered by a recipe optimizer program. Possible due to Paleh’s guide on Mendelian genetics in this game https://bit.ly/348DAmJ and dataminers finding the flower flags http...




					docs.google.com
				











						ACNH Flower Layouts and Placement Guide
					

Flower Layouts and Placements:Which to use where, when, and why? What is your goal?  "I want all the flowers."    Start from SEED GUIDE  Use: Grid, Turtle, Super Turtle, Hexahole, IP Condensed, Intertwined Diamond  "I want more of the exact same flower."     See SELF CLONE GUIDE Use: Cloning G...




					docs.google.com


----------



## Shyria (May 2, 2020)

Yes, I highly suggest you read the above and experiment!

Otherwise, what worked wonder for me:
Turtle pattern ⬇
XOXOX
XXXXX
OXOXO
XXXXX
XOXOX
X being orange tulip and O being an empty spot
That way you have a maximum of flowers touching and still plenty of empty spaces for spawning.

And then I can only recommend again having people water your garden! There are plenty of watering groups growing, if you'd like, a few are accessible through this forum too.

Otherwise of course, trading then duplicating


----------



## Noel_in_Sunrise (May 2, 2020)

I got them right away from breeding Orange (from seed red x seed yellow) with Seed Yellow.

I used:
OYOYOY

OYOYOY

But, this would be more effective:
OY OY OY

OY OY OY

Edit: Edited to make rows more obvious.
Edit2: The second formation had ~6% of producing purple tulips.


----------



## wednesdaylaw (May 2, 2020)

moonbell said:


> You might want to experiment with other layout ideas! And as someone else said, having visitors water your flowers does increase your breeding chances. Good luck and happy gardening!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, I recommend this guide. I used the Optimized ACNH Hybrid Recipes document and that got me purple tulips. I'd say it took me 14 consecutive waterings by myself to grow up all the orange/hybrid-yellows and then make purple.
Also if you find the rare "hybrid flower mystery island" apparently those flowers have specific genes that will hybridize the rare purple/blue colors more frequently than if you were to make them yourself from seeds.


----------



## Gingerbeard (Nov 19, 2021)

I'm also trying to breed purple tulips. Started with a diamond pattern and then switched to the turtle. Been watering every day for a while now and no luck. (No luck with purple hyacinths yet either).

I've heard people say to just breed orange with orange. But I've also heard people say to breed orange with yellow. So which is better? Thanks.


----------

